# Pres. debate



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its on now, I'm kind of half paying attention. Both of them are spouting prepared attacks on each other while the other tries to interrupt and argue. I guess I give one point to McCain for calling his opponent, "senator obama" while obama calls him "john". It reads as condescending and disrespectful and i bet he loses some of the oldest voters. My grandmother still uses "Mrs. James" even though my grandfather has been dead for years. She hates when strangers call her "Mary".


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, I suppose that's why Obama is all about "change". My ex's mom HATED the fact that I called her by her last name...and a lot of the younger generations actually prefer their first name vs. their last. I I guess times are changing...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Only here. In Japan, young people go by their surname. Americans are setting a new standard for rudeness. And whats with the choice of Mrs. or Ms., what happened to miss? Its not fair to make women check Mrs. or Miss while all men are Mr. But why have a Mrs. box without a Miss? Why not just all go to Ms.? <end of tangent>

I just have visions of Pres. Obama going to Russia and saying "Hi, Vladimir" and getting us in a war. If the President of the United States isn't formal, who is? If you elect a drinking buddy, you get "dubya". Obama stopped going by "Barry" to be taken more seriously and its worked. I bet it (calling him John) was a strategy. I saw too much strategy and not enough real candidates.

The debate is over, I think they both did fine. But it wasn't much of a "debate" they were mostly spouting prepared statements. I would have liked to see some more actual back and forth.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I totally agree. Everything should be gender neutral. Like chosen colors...pink for girls and blue for boys? What's up with that?! I went to the toy store the other day and they have all the cool bada** toys for little boys and on the other hand they have fake cooking, cleaning, and baby dolls for the little girls. That's such bull. Women aren't brought up to be stay at home moms anymore people. It takes both to bring in incomes nowadays. We should also use gender neutral names when bringing up kids, ex: Instead of; policeman, fireman, mailman, garbageman. Use: police officer, firefighter, mail carrier, and so on... That way it's easier for them to picture themselves in that profession.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My sister was complaining about the Walmart commercials that showed Moms shopping for lots of food to prepare for the "the big game." The men just spend car-sized chunks of money on big screens and sit back and watch. You can't keep little girls from liking pink and purple, but we can do more to encourage boys to expect do a little housework. I thought the monster barbecue trend was a good one, just because it got men cooking.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This thread is now totally off track. 

There was a study a few years back of high school students. Most girls expected to work outside the home and have "an equal partner" for a husband. Most boys wanted a "stay at home" wife and didn't expect to contribute anything but a paycheck. The truth is most women work and most households need two incomes. Women do the lion's share of cooking, cleaning, and childcare without working any fewer hours than their husbands. Is it any wonder the divorce rate is so high?


----------

